# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  atrofia jąder

## badboy1

Witam,

Nigdy wcześniej nie zwracalem uwagi na rozmiar moich jąder, jednak od pewnego czasu jestem zaniepokojony ponieważ wydają mi się nadzwyczaj małe (wielkość sredniego winogrona). Mam 25 lat i czuje się ciągle jakbym nie miał na nic siły. Libido mam w normie, troche słabe wytryski. Wydaje mi się, że może to być spowodowane tym że duzo korzystam z laptopa i trzymam go przewaznie na podbrzuszu. Dopiero teraz niedawno dowiedzialem sie ze jest to szkodliwe dla jader. Dlatego nawet nazwe zmienili z laptop na notebook. Jestem zaniepokojony ta atrofią jąder. Jakie badania należałoby wykonać (wolny testosteron, lh + fsh)? Uprzedze ewentualne pytania. Nie brałem sterydow oraz nie pije ani nie biore lekow przeciw depresji. Prosze o rzeczowa odpowiedz

----------

